# Nile Perch



## CharlieD (May 3, 2010)

Anybody familiar with this fish? Maybe it is marketed/spld under a different name here in the states?


----------



## justplainbill (May 3, 2010)

Nile Perch


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2010)

No one?


----------



## babetoo (May 3, 2010)

sorry, not me


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2010)

never heard of it, but somehow I suspect it doesn't come from the Nile...


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2010)

Wikipedia has a listing for it.  It's a 6-foot fresh water fish found in Africa (Nile) and other European fresh water locations.


----------



## CharlieD (May 5, 2010)

Yes, thank you, I guess as always I should have clarified what I was asking. I was told that it is sold here in the States, but I have never seen it, or heard of it. So I was wondering if somebody knew anything about this. 

And yes the picks in Wiki are amazing, those things are monsters.


----------

